# finger dexterity piano music..........



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I listen to a lot of FM Broadcast and my dial never leaves NPR Classical.....but;

I get so sick of piano (and some violin) solo compositions that have 'zero' melody, are very complex and sound like they were written for musicians that want to show off their finger dexterity, and have very little musical quality.......!

I am often embarrassed when a member of my family drops in and finds me listening to such garbage and usually make a negative (rightly so) comments and strike one more point against classical music!

Sorry for the rant, but this is a real sore spot for me.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I suggest you listen to Beethoven (or Mozart or Haydn for that matter).. and fewer concerti. Concerti tend to sound like you described, sonatas and smaller-scale works, less so.


----------

